# How to fix 7x7 PLL parity!



## Berd (Dec 29, 2016)

A nice trick I found out. I'm releasing daily tricks each day (this is the fourth) so check them out!


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 29, 2016)

Smart. No really,


----------



## EMI (Dec 29, 2016)

I've always done it like that, I guess I'm smart, too 
But I will usually just assemble it with the 3x3 pieces solved, which is only a little bit of sorting.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 29, 2016)

The wonders of void cube parity.


Also if you must check for parity, just do a BLD memo of the '3x3' part, don't go solve the whole cube


----------



## Samuel Lai (Feb 4, 2017)

Backing this up with a bit of theory:
Offsetting 4 centre caps by 90 degrees will make you solve 4 edges offset by 90 degrees, in a 4-cycle manner, and a 4 cycle is an odd number of piece swaps, which cannot happen in an odd cube, so 1 more extra swap will show up as the PLL parity.
Void cube parity exists because we may unknowing create a 4-cycle in the E slice, causing the 1 more extra piece swap to happen.


----------

